# 2 oldies, kansas city area



## dimlights (Oct 26, 2007)

Here is the craigslist ad: 

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/pet/473440094.html

I happened upon their ad for a 3-level rat cage. I met their little ratties when I dropped by to pick it up. If it weren't for my "landlord situation" they would've come home with me -- they were both VERY curious/inquisitive. The woman (mom) said she was afraid to hold them, but I didn't see the son to get his response, so they may be a little needing of love. 

I don't think they've been having much luck rehoming with CL, so I was hoping perhaps someone here could help.


----------

